# system problems



## nyczse-r (Aug 19, 2007)

i just installed a system into my car and i know i lost the steering wheel controls but ever since then i cant use the trip computer either...is this all connected to the same thing? also the airbag light has been blinking since i reconnected the battery to the car. maybe i just missed a set of wires anybody with info will be much appreciated


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

figured anything out yet?


----------

